

Facebook Launches Zero, A Text-Only Mobile Site For Carriers - ashishbharthi
http://techcrunch.com/2010/02/16/facebook-launches-zero-a-text-only-mobile-site-for-carriers/

======
JunkDNA
Even after reading the quote at the end from the Facebook rep, I'm not clear
what benefit this is to users. I get that it's a way to stroke wireless
providers, but that seems to be its only reason for existing. Why would a user
care if Facebook has been branded by their mobile provider?

